
The first free image service which allows images up to 900MP (30,000 x 30,000px) - micrio
http://micr.io/
======
dandigangi
I 100% understand why the zoom is on that top header image but holy hell, that
is god damn annoying. I had very little interest in checking out that service
just based on that poor experience.

~~~
micrio
Yeah, I've heard that more. I guess I still have to optimize that (the demo
part of it is cool, the scrolljacking isn't). Thanks for your feedback, I
appreciate it.

